# Shin-Yi Sanders



## Tanner. C (Dec 21, 2017)

Curious how long the petals can get on this with all the sanderianum background? If anyone has pictures I'd love to see them. I just ordered one from tenshin gardens to pick up at the Mn orchid show. :drool:


----------



## troy (Dec 22, 2017)

Michael koopowitz x sandy= double shot sandy, and a single shot philly, should have super long petals!!!, sandy likes to grow in lower light than philly and wetter, sandy gets crown rot easy, be careful not to let water sit in the crown, I also find better growth with a wider day/night temp variation on sandy


----------



## Tanner. C (Dec 22, 2017)

troy said:


> Michael koopowitz x sandy= double shot sandy, and a single shot philly, should have super long petals!!!, sandy likes to grow in lower light than philly and wetter, sandy gets crown rot easy, be careful not to let water sit in the crown, I also find better growth with a wider day/night temp variation on sandy




Thanks for the advice! I'll make sure to keep good air flow on it. My temp right now averages 70° during the day 55+ at night. 

Once I get the hummidity tent for my stand I think my temps will go up more and I'll shoot for 80° day and 60° nights.


----------



## troy (Dec 22, 2017)

Your day temp is a little low, for most everything 63-65 night temp should be ok, daytime 75-80 is good, with those temps I have the most growth and blooming. I have an esquirolei starting to bloom under these conditions, the bud is now visible, fingers crossed!!


----------



## Tanner. C (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm gonna be making some changes this winter to my set up to improve hummidity and temp as well as watering and fertalizer. I'll post before and after pics and get as much as advice as I can


----------



## bigleaf (Dec 22, 2017)

This is a first bloom for me. I had it for couple years. I love the long petals. Pot size is 5.5 inches

It&rsquo;s grown hanging in a clear pot as pictured. It gets a lot of light and I water it about twice a week.


----------



## troy (Dec 22, 2017)

Those petals are so long!! That could not sit on a shelf or table top, wowsers!!


----------



## Tanner. C (Dec 22, 2017)

bigleaf said:


> This is a first bloom for me. I had it for couple years. I love the long petals. Pot size is 5.5 inches
> 
> It&rsquo;s grown hanging in a clear pot as pictured. It gets a lot of light and I water it about twice a week.




Holy moly! I hope mine looks this good!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 22, 2017)

Keep in mind that any sanderianum hybrid that is crossed back with a sanderianum hybrid can vary in petal length from long to disappointingly short and from what I have seen from blooming quite a few of these ...they usually come up very short with the shorter petalled parent dominating even with 25 % of the lineage. It's the same for crossing sanderianum hybrids with sanderianums ..I rarely see longer petals.


----------



## Tanner. C (Dec 22, 2017)

ehanes7612 said:


> Keep in mind that any sanderianum hybrid that is crossed back with a sanderianum hybrid can vary in petal length from long to disappointingly short and from what I have seen from blooming quite a few of these ...they usually come up very short with the shorter petalled parent dominating even with 25 % of the lineage. It's the same for crossing sanderianum hybrids with sanderianums ..I rarely see longer petals.




Hopefully it's long but I don't have any long petal paphs yet so even 6 inches is doing good!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 22, 2017)

Tanner. C said:


> Hopefully it's long but I don't have any long petal paphs yet so even 6 inches is doing good!



cool...for future thoughts...primaries, I think, are still your best options for long petalled sandy hybrids....and cheaper ..you can pick up a NBS/BS PEOY for $25.00


----------



## Tanner. C (Dec 22, 2017)

Dang I want to know where that is! Cheapest I have seen is $55


----------



## troy (Dec 22, 2017)

Tanh at springwater orchids has some nice peoys for a pretty good price, and he's a great guy


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 23, 2017)

Tanner. C said:


> Dang I want to know where that is! Cheapest I have seen is $55



like Troy said..try Thanh..I just see them every now and then. Sam had them last year but looks like he sold those sizes


----------



## Tanner. C (Dec 23, 2017)

Orchid show in Minnesota has them for $30 this January. I'd love to get one but I already pre ordered three paphs. And the Mom and girlfriend said I can't spend anymore on them lol. 
Plus I recently graduated college so I'm paying off bills and saving for life. 

So maybe next year


----------

